# Easton EA90 Aero or any easton experience



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

kicking a dead horse I know, searched the forums and found a little info but any help/opinions welcomed:

Over all thoughts of EA90 Aero wheelset or Easton in general? I was planning on some Ksyrium this spring for my Giant TCR but came across some EA90 Aeros, new for $499? thinking of pulling the trigger on them but dont have any personal experience. My concern is my group rides are a little hilly (hilly for Alabama, not colorado hilly) and really dont want a wheel that climbs like a bus. 

I dont race but am may try one day. I like to ride hard and try to keep up with the race boys but dont have the legs for it yet. These would be used as a everyday wheel set. mainly doing group rides with a century thrown in now and then.

Thanks


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the EA90SLX wheels and I like them but wish they were stiffer. The hubs are silky smooth. To be honest I wish I had the EA90 Aeros, while they have the same spoke count they're much stiffer because the rims are deeper and spokes are shorter. I demoed a set and the road feel was a bit harsher than the SLX's, but they were also much stiffer. At 1545 grams they're still fairly light so they shouldn't slow you down in the hills. $499 sounds like a pretty good deal for those wheels.


----------



## omgBikes (Dec 12, 2009)

My friend has them and he really likes them. The part I think is nice about them is that they have Sapim cxray spokes.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

EDUC8-or

Please interpret "the road feel was a bit harsher." Would you say to stiff for a everyday wheel? or just a different feel to get used to? Most of the roads around her are chipseal and a little on the rough side.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

ddhartzell said:


> EDUC8-or
> 
> Please interpret "the road feel was a bit harsher." Would you say to stiff for a everyday wheel? or just a different feel to get used to? Most of the roads around her are chipseal and a little on the rough side.
> 
> Thanks for the replies


The simple cure for a harsh ride is to move up to 25c tires and run a little less pressure. It will actually reduce your rolling resistance.

I have the Easton EA90SL's and like them. $499 is a good deal.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

well hope i dont regret it. I had to pull the trigger. Price dropped to $445. should have them in about a week.

thanks for the input


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Good choice - you don't say how heavy you are - butif your;e under 180# they should be great - especially at that price.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i roll with the 70's, deepish dish, on my specialized

liked em so nice, when i saw sl 90 for four bucks had to pull the trigger. should be in any day gonna put em on my felt

easton rocks. pound for pound, i'm not sure there is a better handbuilt set


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

When I say harsh road feel I mean they beat me up so much my teeth were chattering and my hands hurt after a 12 mile ride...


Totally kidding, they're stiffer than the SLX's, but that's a good thing. The SLX's aren't stiff enough for me but offer a very forgiving ride so I can let it slide but I'd never try a crit on those wheels unless that was all I had. I think the Aero's will be a great everyday wheelset and they should work out well for fast group rides or even races. You got a great deal, let us know how they turn out.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

it is a good price for sure.
I just bought some easton 90 aero.
should get them in a few days. THey seem to be pretty solid wheels.

I won't get to try them for a while. Canadian Winter!!!!


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

180 lbs right now but usually ride around 170.

Pretty excited. First bling for my bike. I am sure they will be a upgrade from stock mavic cx-22 with some house brand hubs. they're shipped. now just gotta wait. Probably get freezing cold and rainy as soon as they get there!!!!!!!


----------



## brownhornet (Dec 8, 2009)

i have a set of easton orion 2's and love them. i have ridden them for three seasons and they are still flawless. i went for the orions over the asscents because of stiffness.


----------



## wbrownie (Apr 29, 2008)

Placed an order today for these. Great price at $445 a set. I have the EA90 SLX and agree they are not the stiffest but they roll really nice and are very light.

Looking forward to trying the Aeros.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Deal?*

Where is this deal to be found? Thanks


----------



## wbrownie (Apr 29, 2008)

jensonusa.com

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH277B01-Easton+Ea90+Aero+Wheelset.aspx


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I had been seriously considering the EA90 Aero wheelset recently so here's my two cents:

I think Easton kinda copped out and shortened the front rim to 28 mm, compared to the ole Tempest wheelset it was based on. Lotta wheelsets out there at 28 mm and they don't advertise the aero aspect (such as the Shimano SH-R560). You still can get the front 31 mm rim but you'd have to order the TT version, and inevitably, weight goes up.

So I tried to find a set of ole Tempest IIs but didn't have any luck. They do show up from time to time on Ebay and you could probably score on a set for maybe $300 but you aren't totally in control of that on Fleabay.

I found that most of the fairly light wheelsets in the 1500 gm range will set you back around $500-700. Aero on aluminum rims won't get you much lighter than that.

I finally ditched the Easton aero notion and went with the SH-7850-C24-CL carbon laminate clinchers, and haven't looked back. At $700 from ChainReactionCycles with free freight to Japan (worth at least $100), it was a no brainer. Weight is 1430 gms, with better Dura Ace hubs and more high-tech bling; plus CRC sells retail sets so wheelbags, DA skewers, and spoke tools are included. Maybe not as aero, but much lighter rims for better climbing. True, if they cost me more than $700, than they'd be in a different leaque and you'd be comparing apples and oranges (CRC did recently raise the price to $736).


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've had a set of the EA90 Aero's for a couple of years. Very nice hubs and great all around wheels. They are now residing on my tt bike as training wheels. Climb much better than their weight would suggest.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

*got em' ready to go*

got them all switched over and ready to go for a ride tomm. pretty impressed with as far as quality and feel just from a hands on inspection. seem to roll smoothly and the front wheel with tire feels lighter than my old rim with no tire. sorry no scales to give actual weight.

thanks for all the info and opinions


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

post a pic of the blinged out t

that's the other thing about easton wheels they are pretty mother f uckers 2


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

*first ride thoughts*

Well went out for an easy 15 today just to try them out and I was very pleased. I am no way, shape, or form qualified or experienced enough to be giving reviews but here goes:

I had about 1700 miles on my last wheelset that came stock on my '09 Giant TCR Advanced. They were a Mavic CXP22 rim with formula hubs. The EA90 are, as they should be, miles above. I dont think the Mavics are necessarily bad, but u get what u pay for.

To me, the front end of the bike feels lighter now. That was the lasting impression I got. When applying power or steering, much more responsive I believe. I felt more "road" feel but not to the point that it was something on my mind. Nothing that vibrated to my body, just could feel it in my hands a little bit. 

Would post pictures but not that smart....sorry

Thanks for all the help and advice


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

ddhartzell said:


> I felt more "road" feel but not to the point that it was something on my mind. Nothing that vibrated to my body, just could feel it in my hands a little bit.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice


That's because they're fairly stiff, especially for their weight. You just bought yourself a great all round set of wheels you could even use for racing, enjoy!


----------



## yuroshek (Dec 22, 2009)

these reviews are really not helping my bank account! thanks guys.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

*i know*

i feel your pain. Started off with a wheelset now adding Force and a garmin.......

Santa was so much more fun when he wasnt tapping my bank account :yikes:


----------



## yuroshek (Dec 22, 2009)

so i went with the EA90SLX's hopefully they will ride well on my 2010 TCR advanced frameset


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

we want to see some pic boys. n their toy!!


----------



## yuroshek (Dec 22, 2009)

will do! hopefully pick up the wheels and bike on wed? not sure yet, i still have to order a stupid cassette body for the sram force grouppo. This road bike stuff is confusing, im a Downhill racer and its much easier to piece a bike together!!


----------



## Siv (Aug 2, 2009)

Have been looking at the 90SL's because Im around 195lbs and figured I need the spoke count. Is the correct? Great price on the Aeros though.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

how does one go about posting pictures? do they have to be on an online photo sharing site then linked?? or can u just insert a photo??


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

All this talk of wheels got me motivated, I sold my EA90SLX wheels and ordered a set of the EA90 Aeros. I was going to get the new wheels at my LBS but Jenson is selling them at less than cost. I'm hoping these will be a good set of crit wheels, the SLXs just aren't stiff enough.


----------



## yuroshek (Dec 22, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> All this talk of wheels got me motivated, I sold my EA90SLX wheels and ordered a set of the EA90 Aeros. I was going to get the new wheels at my LBS but Jenson is selling them at less than cost. I'm hoping these will be a good set of crit wheels, the SLXs just aren't stiff enough.


are these wheels really that flexy?? im kinda scared to run mine now, my old TCR frame had tire marks on the rear triangle from the last set of wheels i had on there...


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

yuroshek said:


> are these wheels really that flexy?? im kinda scared to run mine now, my old TCR frame had tire marks on the rear triangle from the last set of wheels i had on there...


They're not that flexy, I doubt you'll be making any marks on the rear triangle. I almost kept them because they're light and super smooth rolling but just don't have the dough right now. I'm close to 190 pounds and definitely not a climber, I'm more of a sprinter and every time I would get out of the saddle on the hills they would rub slightly on the brake pad but shouldn't hit your rear triangle.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Stupid question. Why dos the Jenson page say these are only compatible with shimano cassettes? I thought shimano = sram as far as cassettes go?

Edit.... Nevermind, I figured it out. It would take a $60ish free hub to make this work with a sram cassette.. still a great value...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I still don't get why you need a seperate freewheel to run a SRAM cassette? Don't they have the same splines?


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> I still don't get why you need a seperate freewheel to run a SRAM cassette? Don't they have the same splines?


From what I read the Shimano specific hub has higher hub shell "ridges" which only work with Shimano cassettes. The "advantage" is more contact area between the shell and cassette. The disadvantage is it's not compatible with Sram.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Nickbee said:


> From what I read the Shimano specific hub has higher hub shell "ridges" which only work with Shimano cassettes. The "advantage" is more contact area between the shell and cassette. The disadvantage is it's not compatible with Sram.


Just use a Dura-Ace/Ultegra cassette. SRAM works with either SRAM cassettes or Shimano cassettes.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Can someone please explain if the preload on the R4 hub is a good thing and how it works? I’m used to my DT Swiss 240s on my mountain bike that have mechanical seals and no preload.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

My wheels came and I got 'em all mounted up, now all I have to do is get out and ride.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> My wheels came and I got 'em all mounted up, now all I have to do is get out and ride.


They look great with the white frame. I am ordering a set now for a white Smoothie build I'm doing! 

What type of tubes are you using (valve length?)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

48mm is plenty long, they're not too deep but anything less than that and you might have some issues on the rear.

I know you asked a question about the R-4 hubs, they're silky smooth. They will come loose, but all that's needed is to adjust the preload and that can be done easily on your own.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

f uk those are nice...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> 48mm is plenty long, they're not too deep but anything less than that and you might have some issues on the rear.
> 
> I know you asked a question about the R-4 hubs, they're silky smooth. They will come loose, but all that's needed is to adjust the preload and that can be done easily on your own.


Very cool! I think I read somewhere that you can use some blue loc-tite if the preload adjustment moves on you. Let us know how things are after a few rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

my lbs guys told me that they will kind "seat themselves" after the first few rides so you will have to adjust the preload for that but after the initial break in they will be fine. 

Unfortunately getting out of work to late and raining on weekends so no real miles on mine. although they make me feel really fast on my trainer!!


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally figured out how to post a pic!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! that wheelset look really really hot but how they behave on hilly roads?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

lockwood1 said:


> Wow! that wheelset look really really hot but how they behave on hilly roads?


I've only ridden them once and was impressed, they're only 147 grams heavier than the SLX's but MUCH stiffer due to the deeper rim profile. While much of that weight is rotational due to the deeper profile it wasn't noticeable in the hills. They're really not that heavy, Easton claims they weigh 1545 g. 

I think I'm going to swap them out with the wheels on my SuperSix and put my '09 Ksyrium Elites on the CAAD.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

I am probably not the best judge due to my lack of experience. All I have to compare them too is my stock wheelset that came on my TCR. 

To me, they feel very stiff and light. I am extremely happy with them. They are some much lighter than my old stock wheels that maybe I am just to over excited but they seem to climb well. They also feel like they transfer my power input to fwd motion immediately. I suspect that would be the same with any quality wheelset though. Descents feel different also. I could always feel resistance from old wheels when heading downhill. Now I feel I really need to work on riding in the drops and not on the hoods because today I felt like a sail slowing everything down.

I got some Carbone SL's ordered so I should have a better comparison hopefully in a week or 2


----------



## mephist0r (Jan 7, 2010)

I will post pics next week when mine arrive as well...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 16, 2009)

FWI. When I ordered my wheels last week they had about 50 sets left. Not sure if they will restock them at this price??


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been riding a pair of EA90 Aeros for a year. Got them for $400 on bonktown. They're about 50 grams heavier than advertised - no big deal. Hubs are great and they are very stiff wheels. They ride particularly well in the hills. My first ride i was shocked at how responsive they are when they i hit the first hill. My first race with them featured a two 4 min climbs over 5 laps. I dropped all but two of my 12 man break by hammering these hills. I didn;t win but the wheels certainly didn't slow me down.

The preload will definitely need readjusting after a couple of months. Trivial to do, but you need to watch out for play that will indicate this.


----------

